# my first concussion (pics)



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

ouch. take it easy for a while, concussions suck. have that spinning feeling?


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Yay for what looks like expert rescue/medical staff there 
Looks like they took good care of ya.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

I hope you feel better. Nice work spreading the good word on head protectors!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Glad it was only a concussion. 

My boys know, helmets are a must. If I catch them once without it they are done for the season. Harsh, maybe, but they know the rule, they agreed to it, and I don't want something worse than what happened to you happen to them, or anyone for that matter.

One of my boys friend is not required to wear a helmet and his mother told me she wished he would. Long story short after 2 outings with us he decided he wanted a helmet. Makes me happy as I don't want to be the person calling the mom or dad telling them their son has a bad head injury while SB'ing with us.

Hope you have a fast recovery.
-Slyder


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

oo that looked worse than mine i just got one last week. i was hitting about a 40 foot jump and worked my way up to trying 720s i did something in between a 540 and a 720 and caught my edge on the landing. 
i was wearing a helmet too thank god i dont want to think about what would have happened if i wasn't wearing one.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

glad you okay man....it should be a lesson to all the helmets are a life saver


----------



## eschen515 (Aug 30, 2009)

looks nasty. i know my helmet has saved me from a concussion at least twice if not more times when catching a edge.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Glad you are ok... I have seen more people hurt on groomers that any other type of run. You wouldn't think so, but for some reason, a lot of people get hurt on groomers.


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

Glad your ok.:thumbsup:


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

gnarly.
hope all is well.i have to admit,last time i went i left the helmet in the truck because it was unseasonably warm and it was making me sweat my ass off.was just waiting to smash my head because of it.karma you know? didnt happen,but after seeing this i will def. be wearing it from here on out. good luck to ya.


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

arsenic0 said:


> Yay for what looks like expert rescue/medical staff there
> Looks like they took good care of ya.


very impressed with what ski rescue does on the mtn. had respect before but damn i hope they make good money. they deserve it.


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

slyder said:


> Glad it was only a concussion.
> 
> My boys know, helmets are a must. If I catch them once without it they are done for the season. Harsh, maybe, but they know the rule, they agreed to it, and I don't want something worse than what happened to you happen to them, or anyone for that matter.
> 
> ...


i was so mad b/c the next day i saw a group of four 8 year olds with their parents. 3 had helmets on...one didn't.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

slyder said:


> Glad it was only a concussion.
> 
> My boys know, helmets are a must. If I catch them once without it they are done for the season. Harsh, maybe, but they know the rule, they agreed to it, and I don't want something worse than what happened to you happen to them, or anyone for that matter.
> 
> ...


If i was taking other peoples kids up i would require them to have a helmet on too..
Like you i wouldnt ever want to have to call some parents to tell them to goto the hospital because their kids brain is mush ....


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

i do have to say i am impressed with the increased use of helmets i see on the mountains now. 3 years ago i saw a handful of people. this year it seems like you are a minority if you don't wear one. even the local snowbums are wearing them. hopefully it will start being "cool" to wear one and all kids will have them on.


----------



## burtonMd (Dec 27, 2008)

I wear a helmet not because i dont trust my skills, but because I dont trust the people around me, and because I dont want to end up a vegetable because someone doesnt know how to stop when they're about to truck me


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

wow dude im glad ur ok.

i totally agree with you about the helmet thing. there was never a time that i did not wear one.
yes i agree that wearing a hat is more comfortable but safety should always be first.
its amazing that no one preaches the use of helmets on this forum. It shouldnt be forced on one another, but it should definately be something to be considered. Just because youve been riding for 96 yrs or so accident free, doesnt mean that that one day wont come.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

i rememebr a while ago, someone posted a pic of their 5 yr old kid on a board and he wasnt wearing a helmet. oh man did that thread ever turn out to be a debauchery... people arguing over helmet use, the other 50% said its not something to be considered if u know what ur doing...


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Glad you're okay bro. Same exact thin happened to me, but I was wearing my helmet at the time. To this day, I swear I would have done perm damage. Still smacked my nose and mouth since I fell forward, but the top of my helm took the blunt of the impact.


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

yeah i got a concussion and its scray wondering whats going to happen. when i had mine i was pretty strange like i would unknowingly do something and wonder why i did that 
an example of this was i would shrug my arm like every 30 sec with no intention of doing so lol


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

Glad you're OK. I take my cousins on trips and they MUST have a helmet to get in the car. I make them show me. This is why:
YouTube - helmet_test.MPG


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

This is very embarrassing for me but I have a bad skin OCD and i refuse to ware anything on my head or face cause i break out so easily and my skin is super super sensitive to anything being on it. My face is relatively clear but when i ware a hat or goggles i will get pimples all over my head and the giggles gives me cysts under my eyes and i cant handle it being that i have skin OCD. its painful and i cant stop looking in the mirror when i get them and getting depressed. I bare head and bare face snowboard all the time. as long as its in the 20s or above i go. I really hope i dont hit my head. I always pray before i go out cause i hit jumps and ride pretty aggressive. I just really read up on fall techniques and what not and when i fall i never really get hurt. I wish i would ware a helmet. Im just screwed up in my head about wearing stuff on my head....... mom is crater face so im terrified of that


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

zakk said:


> Glad you're OK. I take my cousins on trips and they MUST have a helmet to get in the car. I make them show me. This is why:
> YouTube - helmet_test.MPG


after watching that video i think i would rather have a crater on my face then in my brain cause then i cant board at all


----------



## buboarder12 (Jan 20, 2010)

I think helmets should be mandatory, whats really the difference in wearing a helmet or a beanie. If you think you are too cool to wear a helmet, think again, because you actually need a brain to live


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

I have to play devils advocate here guys, so don't flame, but read closely:

Why stop at helmets? Our neck is pretty fragile, lets all wear neck braces. Hell, we could break our legs, lose alot of blood, lets wear metal armor. We could stub our toes, lets wear steel toe boots, and lets also climb into a big bubble before we strap on our boards and go riding. 

Where does it end? At some point, you have to decide where the line is, so why preech helmets, and not neck braces? :dunno:

Just another side to the argument....


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

NOICE.

I had a stage one concussion in my first year of riding, before I ever owned a helmet. Was maybe my 10th day on a hill (on a board), and I face planted on a regular run, tyring to avoid someone and catching the front edge as well... I was out for only about 2 minutes, but it was a tad scary.

Been wearing a helmet ever since, if I ever strap into a board. I don't understand how people keep their heads warm w/o one? Keeping your head warm and comfortable becomes a non-issue once you find a good-fitting helmet.


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

Turbo_lag said:


> I have to play devils advocate here guys, so don't flame, but read closely:
> 
> Why stop at helmets? Our neck is pretty fragile, lets all wear neck braces. Hell, we could break our legs, lose alot of blood, lets wear metal armor. We could stub our toes, lets wear steel toe boots, and lets also climb into a big bubble before we strap on our boards and go riding.
> 
> ...


not gonna pressure you to wear a helmet b/c it seems like you have made up your mind. to each their own man. i just hope you don't ever bump your head. you can break your leg, stub your toes, etc. but you can live with a broken leg, stubbed toe, etc. take a bad head shot and your eating meals through a straw and maneuvering your way around with a joystick. 

but to answer your last question why not preach helmets? does it hurt you to wear one? HELL NO. some people are so oblivous but i guess i was at one point too til this accident happened


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

surferbum21 said:


> not gonna pressure you to wear a helmet b/c it seems like you have made up your mind. to each their own man. i just hope you don't ever bump your head. you can break your leg, stub your toes, etc. but you can live with a broken leg, stubbed toe, etc. take a bad head shot and your eating meals through a straw and maneuvering your way around with a joystick.
> 
> but to answer your last question why not preach helmets? does it hurt you to wear one? HELL NO. some people are so oblivous but i guess i was at one point too til this accident happened


No, I haven't made up my mind about anything, I couldn't care less if I wear a helmet or not, I was just bringing another side of the argument to the discussion.

Some people break their legs, and the leg comes out of the skin, causing a bleed. Now if you're going to expect the worse head injury, why not expect the worse leg injury? A broken leg that protrudes through the skin can kill you fairly quickly if the bleeding is not stoped, and can also cause a clot. So next time you go boarding, are you going to cast up your legs, put on a neck gaurd, and get into the bubble suit?

I was just curious why preach helmets and not other forms of safety. Just wanna see where you draw the line between safety and


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

Turbo_lag said:


> No, I haven't made up my mind about anything, I couldn't care less if I wear a helmet or not, I was just bringing another side of the argument to the discussion.
> 
> Some people break their legs, and the leg comes out of the skin, causing a bleed. Now if you're going to expect the worse head injury, why not expect the worse leg injury? A broken leg that protrudes through the skin can kill you fairly quickly if the bleeding is not stoped, and can also cause a clot. So next time you go boarding, are you going to cast up your legs, put on a neck gaurd, and get into the bubble suit?


your head is a little bit more valuable than a leg. i'm not going to argue with you over it b/c you obviously have a mindset about it. don't wear a helmet, i don't care it's not my head. i would much rather break something that can be healed over time than turn my brain to mush. a helmet doesn't inhibit any riding one bit but to say you have a possibility to break a leg so put a cast on it is ridiculous. you can't ride with your legs cast up. your argument has no valid points. 

maybe your mind will change when you don't have one anymore. hopefully that time won't ever come.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

surferbum21 said:


> your head is a little bit more valuable than a leg. i'm not going to argue with you over it b/c you obviously have a mindset about it. don't wear a helmet, i don't care it's not my head. *i would much rather break something that can be healed over time than turn my brain to mush.* a helmet doesn't inhibit any riding one bit but to say you have a possibility to break a leg so put a cast on it is ridiculous. you can't ride with your legs cast up. your argument has no valid points.
> 
> maybe your mind will change when you don't have one anymore. hopefully that time won't ever come.


Again, I may ride with a helmet in the future, I am NOT AGAINST helmet use, I was just bringing another point to the thread.

*How can you compare a regularly standard injury to a leg to the worse case scenario head injury? That makes no sense. That is, simply put, what I am saying. If you are advocating helmet use, why not advocate other protective measures, hell, why not recommend not snowboarding all together.*

*I am going to do what you just did, but flipped the other way:*
I would much rather faceplant, and bump my head on some snow, then try a tripple flip, and break my leg in 17 different places.

See what I mean? You can't compare apples and oranges, IE, the worst case head injury to a normal leg injury. If your going to scare people into wearing a helmet, at least compare apples to apples. 

Casting your leg was a bad example, how about knee and leg pads? 

AGAIN, I wear helmets occasionally, and have no opinion on this subject, I am just playing devils advocate.


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

Turbo_lag said:


> Again, I may ride with a helmet in the future, I am NOT AGAINST helmet use, I was just bringing another point to the thread.
> 
> *How can you compare a regularly standard injury to a leg to the worse case scenario head injury? That makes no sense. That is, simply put, what I am saying. If you are advocating helmet use, why not advocate other protective measures, hell, why not recommend not snowboarding all together.*
> 
> ...


i see where you are coming from but have to disagree that a leg injury is the same as a head injury. even if you lost that leg, toe, hand, arm, etc. you can still function in every day life. hell there are x-games, and olympic events for people without legs. you ever see a person with brainmush compete? what i am trying to point out to you is that your head is the most valuable part of your body. you take one bad head hit turning you into a veggie nothing else matters. you take a bad spill and break your leg into a thousand pieces and they have to amputate? you can still do stuff.


----------



## buboarder12 (Jan 20, 2010)

you guys must be bored, lol.

you ask any doctor, a head injury>limb. At the bare minimum everyone should wear a helmet. I wear one not only for myself but also you never know what other people are going to do and might run into you. As far as other protective gear, I have no problems with that. I probably wouldnt buy anything other than maybe tailbone protection because that shit sucks when you hit that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

surferbum21 said:


> i see where you are coming from but have to disagree that a leg injury is the same as a head injury. even if you lost that leg, toe, hand, arm, etc. you can still function in every day life. hell there are x-games, and olympic events for people without legs. you ever see a person with brainmush compete? what i am trying to point out to you is that your head is the most valuable part of your body. you take one bad head hit turning you into a veggie nothing else matters. you take a bad spill and break your leg into a thousand pieces and they have to amputate? you can still do stuff.





buboarder12 said:


> you guys must be bored, lol.
> 
> you ask any doctor, a head injury>limb. At the bare minimum everyone should wear a helmet. I wear one not only for myself but also you never know what other people are going to do and might run into you. As far as other protective gear, I have no problems with that. I probably wouldnt buy anything other than maybe tailbone protection because that shit sucks when you hit that.


LoL, I am actually really bored I just like seeing what peoples views are after I post. Thanks for humoring me Surferbum, I agree Head>Other body parts.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

Turbo_lag said:


>


I has turbo lag with my GT3076 on my mazdaspeed3. dont get full boost till 4 grand


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

BrianBlueMT said:


> I has turbo lag with my GT3076 on my mazdaspeed3. dont get full boost till 4 grand


Nice well balanced car, and I bet it makes well over 300HP with a GT30 kit on it.

:thumbsup:

Kinda seems like you should hit full boost at 3.5k at the earliest tho, why so much delay? 20+ PSI? Stock internals?


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

Turbo_lag said:


> LoL, I am actually really bored I just like seeing what peoples views are after I post. Thanks for humoring me Surferbum, I agree Head>Other body parts.


no probs humoring ya. I don't mind a positive debate. i understnad where you are coming from. for example, i bought butt pad to protect my bum when i take a spill. if i ever move onto bigger stuff i would def invest in one of those back armor thingamajig. my wife is learning and she wears wrist guards b/c her girlfriend broke her wrist first day out. i just think helmets are a priority when it comes to safety. everything else is important but comes secondary to your cranium.

What i am arguing is i would take a shot to my arm, leg, etc. over the head any day. it will heal. I can only imagine how many brain cells i lost from my hit. 6 days later and i'm still getting headaches and feel slightly loopy


----------



## bamorgan7 (Jan 10, 2010)

Turbo_lag said:


> Nice well balanced car, and I bet it makes well over 300HP with a GT30 kit on it.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Kinda seems like you should hit full boost at 3.5k at the earliest tho, why so much delay? 20+ PSI? Stock internals?


brians car only gets 250hp cause its full of fail.


----------



## crazykid (Jan 28, 2008)

buboarder12 said:


> you guys must be bored, lol.
> 
> you ask any doctor, a head injury>limb. At the bare minimum everyone should wear a helmet. I wear one not only for myself but also you never know what other people are going to do and might run into you. As far as other protective gear, I have no problems with that. I probably wouldnt buy anything other than maybe tailbone protection because that shit sucks when you hit that.


Im gonna agree with this, just last week i was coming down a green run back to the lift at my local bump... had some little kid, not paying attenion carve right in front of me, i bailed to miss him, and at the last second he fell cause i startled him... i took his board square in the back of the head... without a helmet on, i may have gotten hurt more then a slight headache... 

I know im suppose to be watching the people in front of me, and was, to an extent, but we all get sloppy and just ride in the herd like cattle going to the barn... and thats how it happened. 

So, my advice, no matter the hill size, wear a helmet. :thumbsup:


----------



## ScBlack (Dec 9, 2008)

Turbo_lag said:


> I have to play devils advocate here guys, so don't flame, but read closely:
> 
> Why stop at helmets? Our neck is pretty fragile, lets all wear neck braces. Hell, we could break our legs, lose alot of blood, lets wear metal armor. We could stub our toes, lets wear steel toe boots, and lets also climb into a big bubble before we strap on our boards and go riding.
> 
> ...


You got a point there, that's why I am getting this as my next safety gear ..imagine, head to toe protection


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

Turbo_lag said:


> Nice well balanced car, and I bet it makes well over 300HP with a GT30 kit on it.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Kinda seems like you should hit full boost at 3.5k at the earliest tho, why so much delay? 20+ PSI? Stock internals?


LOL who is this?? There are 2 options in the Gt30 size, we have a 3071 and a 3076. 3071 is 3400 to 3500 but the 76 is 3900 to 4000. and yes 20 psi stock internals. did 380whp at 18psi tho


----------



## BigDouggieDoug (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks for this very important message, surferbum21.

A good friend of mine _died_ two years ago from complications from a concussion.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

Damn....

I just retired my helmet 2 seasons ago. I never wore one when I started...broke my arm...got a helment...wore it for about a half a season then found it uncomfortable and just never put it on again. I find myself thinking about this forum everytime Im riding. All of the stories about wearing a helmet and stuff. 

I think starting this weekend Im gonna make the helmet a regular thing....


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Nothing wrong with wearing a helmet. It in no way guarantees that you'll survive an impact to the head though. If you are traveling much over 10-15mph and have a collision, you're probably still worm food. It is more protection though than just your head. Plus, helmets are warmer than beanies. I need to wear less layers to stay warm when I am rocking a helmet.

We've had a couple of head injury deaths here were the skier/rider was wearing a helmet. Ended up not making a difference. In all it's a personal choice to wear one, but I think it's a smart decision to do so.


----------

